# Never been to a concert



## classical yorkist

I've been to 100's of other genres of musical concert but never a classical one. I've had a look in my city and I'm not that interested in the programmes. Think it will be a while before I go to my first still.


----------



## Judith

classical yorkist said:


> I've been to 100's of other genres of musical concert but never a classical one. I've had a look in my city and I'm not that interested in the programmes. Think it will be a while before I go to my first still.


I feel lucky that we have a fantastic venue in Leeds which is the "Leeds Town Hall" with some wonderful concerts over the years. Also have "The Venue" incorporated at Leeds College of Music for the chamber ones too. Just looked at the next seasons listings and going to at least six.


----------



## classical yorkist

I'm not too far away in Sheffield but I'm quite fussy about what I like at the moment. I've been looking and I might like one or two pieces but the others leave me cold.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Attending classical concerts and hearing my favorite music live has been the chief passion of my life for the last half a year - since I moved to Hamburg at just about the same time a new grand concert hall was opened here. I have been in more concerts during these months than in my entire previous life, and each one has been a unique experience. If I could, I would be going just about every night.

If there are no good classical concerts in your area, how about travelling somewhere else? For example, to Hamburg?


----------



## Vaneyes

classical yorkist said:


> I've been to 100's of other genres of musical concert but never a classical one. *I've had a look in my city and I'm not that interested in the programmes. *Think it will be a while before I go to my first still.


Which composers and works?


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> I've been to 100's of other genres of musical concert but never a classical one. I've had a look in my city and I'm not that interested in the programmes. Think it will be a while before I go to my first still.


Or you just bite the bullet and go, must be something you like.


----------



## classical yorkist

Vaneyes said:


> Which composers and works?


It's complicated I suppose, I don't really enjoy symphonies very much. I kinda want my first concert to be something I like all of. Finding baroque programmes is very hard.

http://www.sheffieldcityhall.co.uk/search/events/?genre=122&date=0&venue=9


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> It's complicated I suppose, I don't really enjoy symphonies very much. I kinda want my first concert to be something I like all of. Finding baroque programmes is very hard.
> 
> http://www.sheffieldcityhall.co.uk/search/events/?genre=122&date=0&venue=9


In my country they do that often in churches, perhaps it's good to look at that opportunities.


----------



## Vaneyes

classical yorkist said:


> It's complicated I suppose, I don't really enjoy symphonies very much. I kinda want my first concert to be something I like all of. Finding baroque programmes is very hard.
> 
> http://www.sheffieldcityhall.co.uk/search/events/?genre=122&date=0&venue=9


Trust me, go to this one.

http://www.sheffieldcityhall.co.uk/events/The-Halle-19-01-18

Re Baroque concerts, use Google or Bing search. Also...

http://www.classical-music.com/festival-performance-guide

Sheffield Bach Society:

https://sheffieldbachchoir.wordpress.com/sheffield-bach-choir/68thseasonconcerts/

AAM concerts (further afield):

http://www.aam.co.uk/#/concerts/2017.aspx


----------



## David Phillips

classical yorkist said:


> I've been to 100's of other genres of musical concert but never a classical one. I've had a look in my city and I'm not that interested in the programmes. Think it will be a while before I go to my first still.


You must go to a classical concert, it doesn't matter if you're not keen on the programme or you don't know the pieces, it's the experience that counts.


----------



## classical yorkist

David Phillips said:


> You must go to a classical concert, it doesn't matter if you're not keen on the programme or you don't know the pieces, it's the experience that counts.


I'm getting close, probably before the year is out.


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> I'm getting close, probably before the year is out.


Fantastic to hear, please do let us know.


----------



## classical yorkist

Pugg said:


> Fantastic to hear, please do let us know.


I'm planning ona performance of Handel's Messiah in the local cathedral in December.


----------

